# [epsxe] Error en 'emerge psemu-peopssoftgpu' (abierto)

## compilador

Pues eso, que no puedo instalar el paquete 'psemu-peopssoftgpu' porque me sale un fallo raro. Me dice que no existe un fichero que en realidad sí existe, y si voy al directorio 'work' y compilo yo mismo con 'make' lo hace bien.

```
# emerge psemu-peopssoftgpu

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] games-emulation/psemu-peopssoftgpu-1.17  USE="sdl" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) games-emulation/psemu-peopssoftgpu-1.17 to /

 * PeopsSoftGpu117.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * PeopsSoftGpu117.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * PeopsSoftGpu117.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * PeopsSoftGpu117.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking PeopsSoftGpu117.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking PeopsSoftGpu117.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/psemu-peopssoftgpu-1.17/work

 * Applying psemu-peopssoftgpu-1.17-makefile-cflags.patch ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Applying psemu-peopssoftgpu-1.17-fix-noxf86vm.patch ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying psemu-peopssoftgpu-1.17-gcc41.patch ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

sed: no se puede leer src/makes/mk.x11: No existe el fichero o el directorio

 * 

 * ERROR: games-emulation/psemu-peopssoftgpu-1.17 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_unpack

 *   ebuild.sh, line 768:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_unpack

 *   psemu-peopssoftgpu-1.17.ebuild, line 53:   Called die

 * 

 * sed failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/psemu-peopssoftgpu-1.17/temp/build.log'.

 * 

```

Compruebo si existe el fichero:

```

# ls -l /var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/psemu-peopssoftgpu-1.17/work/src/makes/mk.x11

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 995 sep 19 16:52 /var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/psemu-peopssoftgpu-1.17/work/src/makes/mk.x11

```

Como existe me voy al directorio para compilarlo a mano:

```

# cd /var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/psemu-peopssoftgpu-1.17/work/src/

# make

gcc -Wall -fPIC  -I/usr/local/include  `gtk-config --cflags`   -c -o gpu.o gpu.c

gcc -Wall -fPIC  -I/usr/local/include  `gtk-config --cflags`   -c -o cfg.o cfg.c

gcc -Wall -fPIC  -I/usr/local/include  `gtk-config --cflags`   -c -o draw.o draw.c

draw.c: En la funci�n 'CreateDisplay':

draw.c:4770: aviso: el puntero que apunta en el paso del argumento 6 de 'XCreateImage' difiere en signo

gcc -Wall -fPIC  -I/usr/local/include  `gtk-config --cflags`   -c -o fps.o fps.c

gcc -Wall -fPIC  -I/usr/local/include  `gtk-config --cflags`   -c -o key.o key.c

gcc -Wall -fPIC  -I/usr/local/include  `gtk-config --cflags`   -c -o menu.o menu.c

gcc -Wall -fPIC  -I/usr/local/include  `gtk-config --cflags`   -c -o prim.o prim.c

gcc -Wall -fPIC  -I/usr/local/include  `gtk-config --cflags`   -c -o soft.o soft.c

gcc -Wall -fPIC  -I/usr/local/include  `gtk-config --cflags`   -c -o zn.o zn.c

zn.c: En la funci�n 'ZN_GPUopen':

zn.c:133: aviso: el puntero que apunta en el paso del argumento 1 de 'GPUopen' difiere en signo

gcc -Wall -fPIC  -I/usr/local/include  `gtk-config --cflags`   -c -o conf.o conf.c

gcc -Wall -fPIC  -I/usr/local/include  `gtk-config --cflags`   -c -o interface.o interface.c

gcc -Wall -fPIC  -I/usr/local/include  `gtk-config --cflags`   -c -o support.o support.c

gcc conf.o interface.o support.o -g -o cfgPeopsSoft `gtk-config --libs`

gcc gpu.o cfg.o draw.o fps.o key.o menu.o prim.o soft.o zn.o -g -shared -o libgpuPeopsSoftX.so.1.0.17  -L/usr/X11/lib

```

Ahora ya no sé qué hacer. Si copio 'libgpuPeopsSoftX.so.1.0.17' en '/usr/X11/lib' no funciona.

Es para el emulador 'epsxe'.

Saludos.Last edited by compilador on Wed Sep 19, 2007 8:22 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Cereza

Yo uso epsxe y me va perfecto sin ese paquete que te falla, en lugar de psemu-peopssoftgpu tengo psemu-gpupetemesagl

Prueba y nos cuentas :)

Saludos.

Edito: Por si de algo sirve o a alguien le interesa, todos los paquetes para emulación de playstation que tengo instalados son:

epsxe (games/emulation)

ePSXe PlayStation Emulator

psemu-cdr (games/emulation)

PSEmu plugin to read from CD-ROM

psemu-cdriso (games/emulation)

PSEmu plugin to read CD-images

psemu-gpupetemesagl (games/emulation)

PSEmu MesaGL GPU

psemu-padjoy (games/emulation)

PSEmu plugin to use joysticks/gamepads in PSX-emulators

psemu-padxwin (games/emulation)

PSEmu plugin to use the keyboard as a gamepad

psemu-peopsspu (games/emulation)

P.E.Op.S Sound Emulation (SPU) PSEmu PluginLast edited by Cereza on Wed Sep 19, 2007 5:05 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## compilador

Si ese es el primero que he probado, pero me sale la pantalla negra aunque el juego funciona porque se oye el sonido, y sé que con el que intento instalar me funcionará porque lo probé en una freebsd.

Saludos y gracias.

----------

## Cereza

Perdona, es que de primeras me equivoqué y he puesto que uses psemu-peopsspu, no sé si lo has leído antes de que rectifique, pero quería decir que probaras psemu-gpupetemesagl, que además es para que uses la emulación de gráficos de PSX por hardware y no por software como en el que no te compila, que aún de compilar, opino que iría fatal. Además he añadido una lista de todos los paquetes que uso yo.

----------

## compilador

Ya lo tengo probado y el problema es ese que te digo.

La cuestión es que algún juego funciona, pero por ejemplo el Crash Racing sólo me funciona con el plugin que intento instalar, que es por software, y sé que funciona bien porque lo he probado en la freebsd.

Si alguien sabe la forma de acabar de instalar el paquete una vez compilado o arreglar el ebuild, que parece estar roto, creo que eso me ayudaría. Yo he probado a hacer un 'make install' pero no me va.

Saludos y gracias otra vez.

----------

## Cereza

Antes de desistir del todo con psemu-gpupetemesagl, deberías probar a configurarlo, en epsxe

Config -> Video -> Pete's MesaGL Driver 1.76 -> Configure

Prueba también el botón Test. Opengl supongo que lo tienes instalado porque es una dependencia del paquete, y tú tarjeta gráfica bien configurada, con acelaración 3D, epsxe compilado con la use flag "opengl" y todo eso ¿no?

Otra cosita que podrías mirar, es que según creo, epsxe y los emuladores de Playstation necesitan un archivo de BIOS de Playstation que tienes que conseguir por tu cuenta  (Config -> BIOS), pero no recuerdo que función hacía exactamente este archivo, ni recuerdo hasta que punto es necesario.

También prueba lanzar epsxe desde una terminal y observa si da algún error chungo.

En cuanto al paquete psemu-peopssoftgpu, a mi me compila bien, la versión 1.17, podrías probar a hacer un revdep-rebuild a ver si tienes alguna dependencia rota por ahí.

----------

## compilador

Pues ahora sí que me has dejado blanco diciéndome que a ti te compila. Supongo que será un fallo raro que sólo se da con mi configuración concreta.

La bios de la que hablas es imprescindible, sin ella no se puede jugar a nada, es como el kernel en nuestros sistemas, y tengo varias que funcionan. El problema sé que está en el paquete psemu-gpupetemesagl, que no soporta el juego del que te hablo, y el plugin que lo soporta no se me instala.

Lo que da rabia es que el juego funciona bien, porque oigo el sonido de la presentación y todo, pero con el psemu-gpupetemesagl sólo veo una pantalla negra.

El revdep-rebuild lo hago casi cada vez que instalo algo, y lo acabo de hacer ahora por si acaso, pero sigue esto igual.

Intentaré destripar el ebuild y ver qué hace paso a paso para saber qué debo hacer después de haber compilado el paquete por mi cuenta desde /var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/psemu-peopssoftgpu-1.17/work/src/

Saludos y gracias por tercera vez.

Edito. El botón test lo pulso y me dice que todo está bien.

----------

## i92guboj

Solo para descartar algún posible problema, postea la salida de emerge --info.

----------

## compilador

Bueno, pues allá va.

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 19 Sep 2007 13:50:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

ARCH="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLASSPATH="."

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLON_SEPARATED="XDG_DATA_DIRS"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe"

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O ${DISTDIR}/${FILE} ${URI}"

GCC_PATH="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2"

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://linuv.uv.es/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.caliu.info/gentoo/ http://ftp.caliu.info/gentoo/ http://ftp.udc.es/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.udc.es/gentoo/ "

G_BROKEN_FILENAMES="1"

G_FILENAME_ENCODING="UTF-8"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.17/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/info:/usr/share/info/emacs-21"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KDEDIRS="/usr:/usr/local:/usr/kde/3.5"

KERNEL="linux"

LANG="es_ES@euro"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_ALL="es_ES@euro"

LDPATH="/usr/local/lib:/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib:/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2:/usr/lib/nspr:/usr/lib/nss:/usr/kde/3.5/lib:/usr/qt/3/lib:/usr/games/lib:/usr/lib/libstdc++-v3/"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LINGUAS="es ca es_ES"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="no=00:fi=00:di=01;34:ln=01;36:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.17/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/kde/3.5/share/man:/usr/qt/3/doc/man"

OPENGL_PROFILE="nvidia"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PKG_CONFIG_PATH="/usr/qt/3/lib/pkgconfig"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc s390 amd64 x86 ppc64 x86-fbsd m68k arm sparc sh mips ia64 alpha ppc-macos hppa sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10:/usr/lib/klibc"

PWD="/root"

PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

QMAKESPEC="linux-g++"

QTDIR="/usr/qt/3"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O ${DISTDIR}/${FILE} ${URI}"

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="1"

STAGE1_USE="nptl nptlonly unicode"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 acl acpi alsa berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gimpprint gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv isdnlog jpeg mad midi mikmod mmx mmxext mng mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python quicktime readline real reflection sdl session shout speex spell spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vcd vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es ca es_ES" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa vga nv nvidia"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa vga nv nvidia"

XARGS="xargs -r"

XAUTHORITY="/root/.xauthxs03o3"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/share:/usr/kde/3.5/share:/usr/local/share"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

Saludos.

----------

